# excisional biopsy peritoneal nodule



## BABS37 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm stuck between two codes- 49321 and 58662 with a laparoscopic cholecystectomy

The report says "the uterus was retracted up out of the pelvis. Both ovaries and fallopian tubes were normal in appearance. On the surface of the uterus there was one small peritoneal nodule not more than a few mm in diameter. This was excised sharply and submitted to pathology" which cpt code is more appropriate? 58662? and with what diagnosis if his po-op is peritoneal nodule? Thank you in advance!!!!


----------

